# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hãy hòa mình vào một số hoạt động chỉ có trong Mùa Nước Nổi cùng với người dân địa phương tại Châu Đốc - Trà Sư đồng thời chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn, đầy quyến rũ của núi non hùng vĩ, suối rừng róc rách và những thửa ruộng bậc thang ở Sơn La - Điện Biên Phủ. Song song đó là đón Giáng Sinh cũng như Tết Việt trên đất nước Canada lãng mạn, thanh bình và “Vương Quốc Đền Chùa” Campuchia.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Châu Đốc - Tịnh Biên - Trà Sư*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 1.795.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn, phí tham quan các điểm và tàu thuyền đi Trà Sư theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fidituor

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Sơn La - Điện Biên Phủ*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.850.000 VND (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 30 - 40 khách)Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: theo yêu cầu

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bốn Mùa.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Vancouver - Ottawa - Montreat - Quebec - Toronto*

Thời gian: 12 ngày - 11 đêmGiá tour: 95.900.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 25/01

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường, phí an ninh, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và lệ phí xin visa

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí vé máy bay, tiền tip HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hoàn Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Phnom Penh - Siem Reap*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 10.855.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 24/11; 9, 22, 29/12; 25; 26/01/2012 (Mùng 3, 4 Tết)

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh, xe và HDV suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé các điểm tham quan theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, hộ chiếu và visa

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

